# Two Girls, 6 and 7, Found Starving - Wicked Stepmother Arrested.



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 23, 2006)

Two Girls, 6 and 7, found starving - wicked stepmother , whose own children were well fed, arrested:
GIRLS


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 23, 2006)

My God. When shall we *ever* stop reading stories like these? 
Odd thing is that this atrocity isn't as shocking anymore or as shocking as it SHOULD be. 
One can only hear about it, wish the best for those little girls and wish the worse for the one who inflicted the horror upon them. But wishing ain't gonna solve anything is it? 
Laws in this country aren't strong enough to scare people enough so that they'll WON'T do such things. People bitching about protecting the rights and all that bull-**** and not enough people ***** about the rights of the children when horrors of mal-treatment, molestation, depravation, abuse and all the other terrible things that adults can inflict upon one so young. Or if enough people do get to bitching about it ... nothing gets done. Not enough pressure on the ones who make the laws to punish harshly those who hurt our country's children. 

Ah my heart. I pray for these little girls and the thousands of kids like them who have yet been discovered in their own miseries, (til we read about them) that they'll come out of it alright.


----------



## green meanie (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 23, 2006)

That really upsets me to hear about those children.  It breaks my heart that those two children had to endure such tortue until their dad came home.    That is horrible!  It is obvious their stepmom is a nutcase, but I have serious anger at the father.  Being away on business is no excuse for not seeing that his children are well taken care of.  If his work prevented him from doing so, well, get a different job!  No amount of money is ever worth the life of a child.  Not to mention, children see their parents as the pillars that hold the earth in place, they are the strongest people in the world.  Yet, some parents will do these things, and after all this, the child still looks up to them....


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 23, 2006)

Unbelievable.  Even after being in the field for almost eight years, it still boggles my mind about how some people can be _that_ cruel - especially to children under their care.  Kudos to whoever tipped off the state social services.

Even though the girls' father didn't commit the atrocities, he should also be held responsible.  Surely he must have noticed that his daughters haven't eaten for several days while he was away.  Or was he afraid to turn in his own wife?  We'll probably never know.


----------



## Sam (Jul 23, 2006)

I would tell you exactly what I would like to do to that woman but the filter wouldnt be able to handle it.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 23, 2006)

I saw that this morning too - the part that really disturbs me is that the doctor who examined them said that they have been starved for much longer than the 6 days of this particular incident, which also included no water for 3 days.

I think that the only appropriate action would be to subject the father and stepmother to the same conditions inflicted upon the children, plus 50% more time (or more) due to the fact that adults are better able to withstand such conditions than children.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 23, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> My God. When shall we *ever* stop reading stories like these?
> Odd thing is that this atrocity isn't as shocking anymore or as shocking as it SHOULD be.
> One can only hear about it, wish the best for those little girls and wish the worse for the one who inflicted the horror upon them. But wishing ain't gonna solve anything is it?
> Laws in this country aren't strong enough to scare people enough so that they'll WON'T do such things. People bitching about protecting the rights and all that bull-**** and not enough people ***** about the rights of the children when horrors of mal-treatment, molestation, depravation, abuse and all the other terrible things that adults can inflict upon one so young. Or if enough people do get to bitching about it ... nothing gets done. Not enough pressure on the ones who make the laws to punish harshly those who hurt our country's children.
> ...




While I agree that incidents like this are not new, it is still very dis-heartening to see these types of cases. 

I do wish the best for the children and also hope they find a much better home. 

:asian:


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 23, 2006)

How disgusting and it seems she kept her natural children well kept, it was these poor little girls who were step daughters of hers.  I hope they give her the maximum penalty allowed.



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> I would tell you exactly what I would like to do to that woman but the filter wouldnt be able to handle it.


 
Oh and Sam...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 23, 2006)

This is very sad but unfortunately people like this are a sad but normal part of our reality.  A long, long time ago when I was interning in Intensive Probation, I would consistently see neglected children in states that no one should have to live in.  Unfortunately there is no parenting license and simply put some people should just not be having or taking care of children. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 23, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> I think that the only appropriate action would be to subject the father and stepmother to the same conditions inflicted upon the children, plus 50% more time (or more) due to the fact that adults are better able to withstand such conditions than children.


 
Wouldn't it be nice if we could do that.  Sort of like what happened in the end in that movie "a series of unfortunate events"


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 25, 2006)

If there is any more information on this case, could someone please update it. My knowledge of cases like this would not indicate that there will be much. DAs tend to keep as much information they can close to their chests to avoid charges of attempting to sway the jury pool. Unless it is a big case with reporters set to dig out information, there is not much let loose until court time.

But I do want to know what they are doing with the father. I can't believe that he had no idea what was going on. These girls would have told him. He could have seen them getting thinner in front of his eyes. There has got to be more to this story.

This woman was not just evil, she was stupid. What the heck was she going to try to do when these girls died? I say throw her behind bars and brick up the door to her cell. Come back in a few years to remove the remains.


----------

